
Leaving Java EE Behind - sgt
http://www.hildeberto.com/2015/02/leaving-javaee-behind.html
======
dozzie
Tying yourself to Oracle (or keeping being tied, after Sun Microsystems was
bought) was the most important error on your side. Oracle doesn't love you, is
just a profit-focused company, and apparently heavily at that. Sun did love
their users/customers.

